# EPDM and Certainteed Winterguard ?



## asimo (Mar 16, 2015)

I am using EPDM on built in gutter which lay a 2 foot up the eaves. I read that winterguard is an asphalt based ice & water shield which can not be bond with EPDM . so my question is , Do I still need Ice and Water Shield on the Eaves since the 3 foot EPDM has already stretch its way up?


----------

